# Toilet Paper theives breaking into cars, holly crap batman!



## WhatInThe (Mar 31, 2020)

Toitet paper theives breaking into cars for bathroom supplies. Holly Crap Batman!

https://www.carscoops.com/2020/03/oh-crap-thieves-are-stealing-toilet-paper-out-of-cars/

https://www.kptv.com/news/toilet-pa...cle_0da42f48-6891-11ea-923e-37e0b67eff30.html


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2020)

I may be the only one, but I just have to get this off my chest and no disrespect to you @WhatInThe but-

*I am sick and tired of hearing about, reading about, jokes about, reference to anything and everything about and hoarding of the goddam toilet paper! It's become too much for me.*

Rant over, thank you kind friends for listening. 
Carry on.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 31, 2020)

My first and last here, apologies. 

In the end there is little to joke about but the car break ins are already an issue in many places will now get worse. I'm afraid the break ins and thefts will escalate into snatches with the owner present or even worse.  Point being when shopping or doing errands put those bags in the trunk or cover them with a blanket, towel etc no matter how quick one thinks they'll be.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 31, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I may be the only one, but I just have to get this off my chest and no disrespect to you @WhatInThe but-
> 
> *I am sick and tired of hearing about, reading about, jokes about, reference to anything and everything about and hoarding of the goddam toilet paper! It's become too much for me.*
> 
> ...



When times get serious  ...  you'll always  have the jokesters trying to lighten the mood. 
Late night TV is full of  good examples of that.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2020)

I know.......


----------



## Pepper (Mar 31, 2020)

When this all began I was afraid to buy TP, as I'm not in a car, and thought I might be robbed.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 31, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> My first and last here, apologies.
> 
> In the end there is little to joke about but the car break ins are already an issue in many places will now get worse. I'm afraid the break ins and thefts will escalate into snatches with the owner present or even worse.  Point being when shopping or doing errands put those bags in the trunk or cover them with a blanket, towel etc no matter how quick one thinks they'll be.


Yup, I already started doing this.  Husband thinks it’s silly.  I don’t.


----------



## jerry old (Mar 31, 2020)

Ask Double RR,'... is the veneer of our civilization showing to be way thin?'
If you see one of those toilet paper toilet paper  mongrel
running down the street, get your shotgun.
If you don't have a shotgun, call Double RR

Wouldn't Freud have a field day with our current behavior?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 31, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Ask Double RR,'... is the veneer of our civilization showing to be way thin?'
> If you see one of those toilet paper toilet paper  mongrel
> running down the street, get your shotgun.
> If you don't have a shotgun, call Double RR
> ...


There are so many meanings on google of whatever Double RR means, that I don’t know what you mean.  However, using a shotgun on someone who has stolen TP, might be a bit harsh.  Shooting someone running away will land you in prison.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 31, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Shooting someone running away will land you in prison.


Depends which state you're in.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 31, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Depends which state you're in.


Maybe, but shooting someone in the back is the act of a coward.  Always has been, always will be.  There might be only two possible exceptions. during a war and police action.  But it is still frowned upon and highly investigated.  Shooting someone for TP-insane.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 31, 2020)

When I lived in NH my husband and I, storeowners, bought handguns.  All we had to do to conceal carry was go to the Police Station and show our driver's licenses.  When the officer found out I was sometimes in the store alone he told me if I were robbed I could wait till the thief was leaving and shoot him in the back, that it was legal and would be safer for me to do it that way.

I would never have shot someone for a robbery, can't imagine why I would.  If this law in NH has changed, perhaps @Tommy knows.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 31, 2020)

Might be a good time to  buy stock in Kimberly-Clark  ... 

*Kimberly-Clark Corporation* is an American multinational personal care corporation that produces mostly paper-based consumer products. The company manufactures sanitary paper products and surgical & medical instruments. It operates non-woven fabric mills and paper (except newsprint) mills.[3] Kimberly-Clark brand name products include Kleenex facial tissue, Kotex feminine hygiene products, Cottonelle, Scott and Andrex toilet paper, Wypall utility wipes, KimWipes scientific cleaning wipes and Huggies disposable diapers and baby wipes.

Founded in Neenah, Wisconsin, in 1872 and based in Irving, Texas, since 1985,[4] the company has approximately 42,000 employees.[5] The British subsidiary holds Royal Warrants from both Queen Elizabeth II and Charles, Prince of Wales. Kimberly-Clark is also listed among the Fortune 500. Its subsidiaries include Kimberly-Clark Professional.[6]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kimberly-Clark


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 31, 2020)

Pepper said:


> When I lived in NH my husband and I, storeowners, bought handguns.  All we had to do to conceal carry was go to the Police Station and show our driver's licenses.  When the officer found out I was sometimes in the store alone he told me if I were robbed I could wait till the thief was leaving and shoot him in the back, that it was legal and would be safer for me to do it that way.
> 
> I would never have shot someone for a robbery, can't imagine why I would.  If this law in NH has changed, perhaps @Tommy knows.


I would have checked with an attorney on that law.  It sounds like a “stand your ground” situation which doesn’t mean you can shoot someone in the back.  But I don’t the law, I only know it would be wrong.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 1, 2020)

Pepper said:


> When I lived in NH my husband and I, storeowners, bought handguns.  All we had to do to conceal carry was go to the Police Station and show our driver's licenses.  When the officer found out I was sometimes in the store alone he told me if I were robbed I could wait till the thief was leaving and shoot him in the back, that it was legal and would be safer for me to do it that way.
> 
> I would never have shot someone for a robbery, can't imagine why I would.  If this law in NH has changed, perhaps @Tommy knows.


*TITLE LXII
CRIMINAL CODE*
*CHAPTER 627
JUSTIFICATION*
*Section 627:4*

II. A person is justified in using deadly force upon another person when he reasonably believes that such other person:
(a) Is about to use unlawful, deadly force against the actor or a third person;
(b) Is likely to use any unlawful force against a person present while committing or attempting to commit a burglary;
(c) Is committing or about to commit kidnapping or a forcible sex offense; or
(d) Is likely to use any unlawful force in the commission of a felony against the actor within such actor's dwelling or its curtilage.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 1, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Might be a good time to  buy stock in Kimberly-Clark  ...
> 
> *Kimberly-Clark Corporation* is an American multinational personal care corporation that produces mostly paper-based consumer products. The company manufactures sanitary paper products and surgical & medical instruments. It operates non-woven fabric mills and paper (except newsprint) mills.[3] Kimberly-Clark brand name products include Kleenex facial tissue, Kotex feminine hygiene products, Cottonelle, Scott and Andrex toilet paper, Wypall utility wipes, KimWipes scientific cleaning wipes and Huggies disposable diapers and baby wipes.
> 
> ...


Kimberly Clark lost 5 key members of their board  years ago in a private plane crash.  They have a policy now that key members of the board do not fly on the same plane


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 1, 2020)

Have diaper sales gone up?  Back in the day - cloth diapers and diaper pins... we have options!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2020)

Then there is always this:


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 1, 2020)

Tommy said:


> *TITLE LXII
> CRIMINAL CODE*
> *CHAPTER 627
> JUSTIFICATION*
> ...


These code appears to be for face to face crimes, not when someone‘s back is turned and they are running away.  Now I’m curious, you got anything on shooting someone in the back?


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 1, 2020)

OP -> I know what "Holy Crap" is, but I've never heard of "Holly Crap" before.


----------



## win231 (Apr 1, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I may be the only one, but I just have to get this off my chest and no disrespect to you @WhatInThe but-
> 
> *I am sick and tired of hearing about, reading about, jokes about, reference to anything and everything about and hoarding of the goddam toilet paper! It's become too much for me.*
> 
> ...


Yes, me too.  Such news gets me down in the dumps, leaves me feeling flushed & really wipes me out.  I don't find it the least bit charmin.
Sorry....I'm on a roll.


----------



## peppermint (Apr 1, 2020)

If you don't have toilet paper cut the rags and use them....Hey, If you gotta go you gotta go....I'm sure some Ladies had to 
get the shi@ off the Diaper and wash them....That is for the older people here.....Now everything is different....

I just got a package on the front door....I got my gloves on and wiped down the package and cut to get the item out...
Then I wiped down that....Then I washed the gloves....Jezz belezze….I have wash going, my husband said I'm a nut....We only
slept 2 times in the sheets....Now they are in the Wash Machine....


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 1, 2020)

peppermint said:


> If you don't have toilet paper cut the rags and use them....Hey, If you gotta go you gotta go....I'm sure some Ladies had to
> get the shi@ off the Diaper and wash them....That is for the older people here.....Now everything is different....
> 
> I just got a package on the front door....I got my gloves on and wiped down the package and cut to get the item out...
> ...


Are you afraid of dying?  If so, why?  I am curious.  You sound panicked.  My mother, who is 95 and has never been a nice person, is afraid of dying.  She is worried about where she’ll end up after her death.  The Pope said everyone will go to heaven.  I hope we don’t end up next to each other.


----------



## peppermint (Apr 1, 2020)

No, I'm not afraid of dying....Why would you say a stupid thing....????  I'm not 95 ….I only am worried about my family...They are in a hot spot
right now....We are in another State....I want to go home but they don't want us to take the risk...
Also, I'm a cleaning nut even before this awful time in our life....So If I want to wash everyday, it's my prerogative......
And GO FISH


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 1, 2020)

peppermint said:


> No, I'm not afraid of dying....Why would you say a stupid thing....????  I'm not 95 ….I only am worried about my family...They are in a hot spot
> right now....We are in another State....I want to go home but they don't want us to take the risk...
> Also, I'm a cleaning nut even before this awful time in our life....So If I want to wash everyday, it's my prerogative......
> And GO FISH


Well, if my great grandchildren were here, I could play Go FISH.  But we are on lockdown.  I actually could go fishing but all the parks are closed.  What other kind of fishing do you mean?  We are all worried about our families.  Most of us are taking it in stride.  Some are not.

As to cleaning, have at it.  I took a free trial of PBS for 7 days and am watching, watching, watching.  Not as tiring as cleaning, I tire easily.  Someone can throughly clean the house after I am dead, lol.  No hysteria or panic here.


----------



## win231 (Apr 1, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, if my great grandchildren were here, I could play Go FISH.  But we are on lockdown.  I actually could go fishing but all the parks are closed.  What other kind of fishing do you mean?  We are all worried about our families.  Most of us are taking it in stride.  Some are not.
> 
> As to cleaning, have at it.  I took a free trial of PBS for 7 days and am watching, watching, watching.  Not as tiring as cleaning, I tire easily.  Someone can throughly clean the house after I am dead, lol.  No hysteria or panic here.





WhatInThe said:


> Toitet paper theives breaking into cars for bathroom supplies. Holly Crap Batman!
> 
> https://www.carscoops.com/2020/03/oh-crap-thieves-are-stealing-toilet-paper-out-of-cars/
> 
> https://www.kptv.com/news/toilet-pa...cle_0da42f48-6891-11ea-923e-37e0b67eff30.html


I bet they got off Scot free.


----------



## peppermint (Apr 1, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, if my great grandchildren were here, I could play Go FISH.  But we are on lockdown.  I actually could go fishing but all the parks are closed.  What other kind of fishing do you mean?  We are all worried about our families.  Most of us are taking it in stride.  Some are not.
> 
> As to cleaning, have at it.  I took a free trial of PBS for 7 days and am watching, watching, watching.  Not as tiring as cleaning, I tire easily.  Someone can throughly clean the house after I am dead, lol.  No hysteria or panic here.


Everyone,  be safe....That's all I'm.Ipraying for...   Go Fish is what my Father would say to me....instead of cursing....I miss him dearly...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 1, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Everyone,  be safe....That's all I'm.Ipraying for...   Go Fish is what my Father would say to me....instead of cursing....I miss him dearly...


My father was a terrible person, my mother still is.


----------



## peppermint (Apr 1, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> My father was a terrible person, my mother still is.


Sorry....I was lucky....I guess....we didn't have much money but my parents provided for us kids, even though it was a peanut butter sandwich...
Sorry for your past....


----------



## oldman (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I know.......


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 1, 2020)

Thank God I don't have a car to break into.  I do have enough toilet paper to last a little over two months though so I hope no one breaks into my apartment.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 2, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


Well, this is just sad.  Hope the driver was ok.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, this is just sad.  Hope the driver was ok.


Yes he is....


----------



## win231 (Apr 2, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


Well, that's the type of crappy paper found in public restrooms.  Too narrow & not soft.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well, that's the type of crappy paper found in public restrooms.


So you don't use it when you use the public restroom??


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

Felt a resurrection of this thread topic was in order and in keeping with the times, as in "second wave" times.

Is toilet paper still well stocked and readily available in your area?


----------



## Liberty (Nov 25, 2020)

So far so good in our area!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

Liberty said:


> So far so good in our area!


Here, too, Liberty.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Here, too, Liberty.


Maybe if the press quit yaking about it - it might help, too!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Maybe if the press quit yaking about it - it might help, too!


I totally agree!


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 25, 2020)

It seems the hoarders attention has switched to kitchen rolls. I have just been into my local corner shop and there wasn't a single kitchen roll to be had. Loads of toilet rolls of varying sizes. That is the only shop which sells the really big rolls, which I need for my animals.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> It seems the hoarders attention has switched to kitchen rolls. I have just been into my local corner shop and there wasn't a single kitchen roll to be had. Loads of toilet rolls of varying sizes. That is the only shop which sells the really big rolls, which I need for my animals.


You'll have to bring me up to speed on "kitchen rolls".

Do you mean paper towels?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm not sure. They are similar to toilet rolls but much bigger....used for mop-ups, or in my case....toilet pads for guinea pigs.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I'm not sure. They are similar to toilet rolls but much bigger....used for mop-ups, or in my case....toilet pads for guinea pigs.


Okay, I'd say I'm right, paper towels.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Okay, I'd say I'm right, paper towels.


The very same..


----------



## Devi (Nov 25, 2020)

Okay, here's how we deal with the toilet paper situation so that it's not such an issue (if it's an issue at all):

We have a "Biffy" bidet arm (*not *a separate bidet bowl) that attaches to the side of the toilet. It swings in and out to spray water on one's "parts". That means we mainly just sop up instead of, well, _smearing_. And thus less toilet paper usage. WAY less.

The Biffy can be purchased at Amazon.com (sorry for the long link):
https://www.amazon.com/Biffy-UNIVER...G5E71B0D4Q8&psc=1&refRID=2KQ2SS6ZEG5E71B0D4Q8

One large-ish package lasts quite a long time.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

Devi said:


> Okay, here's how we deal with the toilet paper situation so that it's not such an issue (if it's an issue at all):
> 
> We have a "Biffy" bidet arm (*not *a separate bidet bowl) that attaches to the side of the toilet. It swings in and out to spray water on one's "parts". That means we mainly just sop up instead of, well, _smearing_. And thus less toilet paper usage. WAY less.
> 
> ...


If we were to built a home from scratch, I would definitely see a bidet in the bathroom.


----------



## Devi (Nov 25, 2020)

Good enough, @Aunt Marg. Barring that, less than $100 can get you a biffy to solve the issues.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

Devi said:


> Good enough, @Aunt Marg. Barring that, less than $100 can get you a biffy to solve the issues.


I can't tell you how much I loathe toilet paper. 

Have always felt that it doesn't get the job done like it should.

Appreciate you posting the link, Devi!


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 25, 2020)

Devi said:


> Good enough, @Aunt Marg. Barring that, less than $100 can get you a biffy to solve the issues.





Devi said:


> Okay, here's how we deal with the toilet paper situation so that it's not such an issue (if it's an issue at all):
> 
> We have a "Biffy" bidet arm (*not *a separate bidet bowl) that attaches to the side of the toilet. It swings in and out to spray water on one's "parts". That means we mainly just sop up instead of, well, _smearing_. And thus less toilet paper usage. WAY less.
> 
> ...


I've seen an ad for a small, long-handled brush which reaches the parts other brushes don't (with soft bristles, I trust!)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I've seen an ad for a small, long-handled brush which reaches the parts other brushes don't (with soft bristles, I trust!)


Boy, would the bristles ever have to be soft.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 25, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> Toitet paper theives breaking into cars for bathroom supplies. Holly Crap Batman!
> 
> https://www.carscoops.com/2020/03/oh-crap-thieves-are-stealing-toilet-paper-out-of-cars/
> 
> https://www.kptv.com/news/toilet-pa...cle_0da42f48-6891-11ea-923e-37e0b67eff30.html


You know if you wanted to be a really nasty person you could play a very nasty trick on toilet paper thieves. Think about it!!


----------



## Jules (Nov 25, 2020)

The water in the bidet arm must be very cold on sensitive parts?


----------



## Devi (Nov 25, 2020)

Well, yes, although a water warmer attachment is available.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 25, 2020)

Went to Publix this morning and was only allowed to buy 2 boxes of facial tissues.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 25, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> There are so many meanings on google of whatever Double RR means, that I don’t know what you mean.  However, using a shotgun on someone who has stolen TP, might be a bit harsh.  Shooting someone running away will land you in prison.


"Shooting someone running away will land you in prison." Apparently, not if you're a cop (or at least most of the time...not).


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 25, 2020)

I think it's good of you to warn us that this type of thing is going on.  I peruse news from different sources usually daily...but hadn't heard of this. I don't have a car anymore but like @Pepper the one time I had to buy TP at the local supermarket and walk home, I hoped nobody would be desperate enough to mug me for it. I had a large cloth grocery bag plus tried to camouflage it as best I could.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 25, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> It seems the hoarders attention has switched to kitchen rolls. I have just been into my local corner shop and there wasn't a single kitchen roll to be had. Loads of toilet rolls of varying sizes. That is the only shop which sells the really big rolls, which I need for my animals.


Same in this part of the US, @Rosemarie.  It's baffling.  Toilet paper, I can understand,  but it's easy to substitute washable dish cloths and hand towels for kitchen rolls/paper towels.


----------



## win231 (Nov 25, 2020)

I don't see how any system that uses water would save toilet paper.  Doesn't a bidet device leave you wet & wouldn't you use more TP to dry off?


----------



## Devi (Nov 25, 2020)

... Damp is different than dealing with smearing. But to each his own.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 25, 2020)

*People are going crazy these days. I have a Bidet and I LOVE it. No worrying about toilet paper thieves for me. Crazy world today.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 6, 2021)

peppermint said:


> *If you don't have toilet paper cut the rags and use them....Hey, If you gotta go you gotta go....I'm sure some Ladies had to
> get the shi@ off the Diaper and wash them....That is for the older people here*.....Now everything is different....
> 
> I just got a package on the front door....I got my gloves on and wiped down the package and cut to get the item out...
> ...


Having raised my children in cloth diapers, I relied on traditional 100% cotton baby washcloths to clean their bottoms at changing time (no disposable baby wipes in our house), and when baby was clean and re-diapered, washcloths along with the soiled diapers were taken to the bathroom, rinsed/dunked in the toilet, then tossed into the plastic diaper pail.

My mom relied on the same system when raising me and my siblings, and the same system was alive and well back in my babysitting days. Cloth diapers along with 100% cotton baby washcloths went hand-in-hand. If you used one, you used the other.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 6, 2021)

win231 said:


> I don't see how any system that uses water would save toilet paper.  Doesn't a bidet device leave you wet & wouldn't you use more TP to dry off?


Same question I had Win. You still need to dry your butt before getting dressed and going anywhere. My husband used to use a homemade bidet (bottle with nipple spout) and it worked fine for him but when I tried using it, it just wet the seat and floor. 
& @Sassycakes are you saying you don't need to use TP at all or just much less of it?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 6, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Same question I had Win. You still need to dry your butt before getting dressed and going anywhere. My husband used to use a homemade bidet (bottle with nipple spout) and it worked fine for him but when I tried using it, it just wet the seat and floor.
> & @Sassycakes are you saying you don't need to use TP at all or just much less of it?


 I use toilet paper also, but the bidet seems much better and feels really good. It's almost like soaking your butt in a tub.


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I use toilet paper also, but the bidet seems much better and feels really good. It's almost like soaking your butt in a tub.


I recently got a portable one - not because it saves paper, because it's cleaner.  And, since you fill it up, it allows use of warm water, which prevents me from making that scary noise when cold water touches me.
Anywhere!


----------



## Jeni (Jan 6, 2021)

This must be a site specific issue................. although I notice the original post article was from last March..... in my area we were out or limited for part of March and April but have not had an issue since...... 

As for those who bought a ton to resale at jacked up rates ..... if they found someone was willing to buy it then they were just making money. 
What i find bizarre and not if it is only here but many whose job was cut back or eliminated ....some are still trying to wait it out instead of perhaps finding a new job just looked in on Indeed  there are over 3500 jobs listed in this city in all pay ranges .... why are there so many openings .... again maybe just this area. 

 Most stores around here Still have signs up saying if you went overboard hoarding items related to this they are NOT returnable ......


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 7, 2021)

This thread just keeps ROLLing  along.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 7, 2021)

Toilet Paper thieves breaking into cars, holly crap batman!​...seems like a crappy thing to do in this age of COVID!  

Tony


----------

